# Pen Calibration



## Carpman (17 Oct 2018)

Just a quick question and hopefully a quick answer.
I have just purchased a Ph Pen (cheapy from Amazon), I have bought some de-ionised water to calibrate with, then I read on the solution packs that ph changes with temperature, for me to calibrate correctly do I need to make sure the solution is at 25c?


----------



## Zeus. (17 Oct 2018)

For our level of accuracy room temp is fine esp with a cheap pen
After all we are not after an accurate pH reading just the change in pH during the pH drop and then is it stable once lights come on


----------



## zozo (17 Oct 2018)

There is a correction factor..  @ 25°C this factor is 0

Here are the factors in our average ranges.

Celcius ------------------Farenheit----------------Correction factor ph





As you can see it is into 0.10 at the most.. Fairly neglectable, but if you want to go nerdy.. See this.

https://dnr.wi.gov/regulations/opcert/documents/pHtempCorrection.pdf


----------



## Carpman (17 Oct 2018)

This is what I have, that's why I asked. I didn't want to start wrong then think omg my tank is blabla instead of .....
So I don't need to worry about water temp when mixing.


----------



## zozo (17 Oct 2018)

Look at it like this..  In the red square is our average temp range for indoor aqaurium.. Red cross is no go for us. But still see how little the blabla differences are.. Neglectable...


----------

